# magic tumble



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 2, 2009)

i picked this bunker hill pickle bottle up online. 

 it was yellowish w/ some green sorta in the photo


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 2, 2009)

so i gave it the pre tumble cleaning. it had scotch tape on the back with assorted dead bugs and some kinda wierd oily stuff inside. the yellow was disappearing as i precleaned.

 here's the photo after two days in the tumbler. 

 i gave it clean copper, fresh water and some more cleaning powder and put it back in for two more days.

 jim


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 3, 2009)

2-3 days of aluminum oxide shiner right up.
 nice find


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 4, 2009)

still has some stain inside after two more days in the tumbler...........

 getting nice though...............  maybe i should soak it for a while........

 jim


----------



## potstone (Aug 7, 2009)

A bottle the size of that Bunker Hill, how much  aluminum oxide
 do you add to the inside of the bottle to get the interior polished.
 I have been using to much I think or not tumbling long enough
 to remove a few random spots that still exist in a couple bottles
 I've tumbled. Thanks, Greg


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 7, 2009)

hi potstone,

 welcome to the forum. while i am no expert, the advice given to me was to start with one teaspoon inside and one teaspoon outside in the cannister. of course the inside amount can vary according to the size of the bottle. good luck, it's a learning process.


 jim


----------



## potstone (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks alot for that information. I'll cut back on my amount and see what happens. Greg


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 14, 2009)

pulled it out of the tumbler last night.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 14, 2009)

Looking Good[]


----------

